# Intel 536ep modem install guide for Kernel 2.6

## JinxterX

The Intel 536ep modem is controller-less, i.e. some of the functions (compression, error control, modulation/demodulation etc) are handled by the host CPU.

Previously this modem would only work with Kernel 2.4.x, but very recently a 2.6.x driver was released, get it here:

http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/Intel/536/intel-536EP-2.56.76.0.tgz

Decompress the archive to a location of your choosing. Enter the location and as root (or superuser) execute the following commands:

```
make clean

make 536

make install

```

then:

```
modules-update

modprobe Intel536

```

finally:

```
mknod /dev/536ep c 240 1

ln -s /dev/536ep /dev/modem

```

Add "Intel536" to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Reboot if you feel the need.

To make a connection to the net...:

```
emerge pppconfig

```

Execute "pppconfig", follow the on screen prompts, enter any relevant information and quit and save/write.

Use "pon provider" to connect and "poff provider" to disconnect, where "provider" is the name you used in pppconfig.

[most of this post is essentially a duplicate of the information in the driver readme.txt file]

----------

## mwahl

It´s not the first time I try to get this modem working, but still have no success. I did a fresh install of Gentoo 2004.1 with the 2.6.5-gentoo kernel., installed the driver mentioned above and now experience the following problem:

After 3 or 4 minutes the connection just hangs without any messages from pppd. The phone line should be in a perfect condition because I never had this problem under WinXP.

Several hours of googling gave me the idea that ACPI could cause this problem. Deactivated by putting pci=noacpi to the kernel parameters...

Now it hangs after 10 minutes with this small note on the log screen(ALT+F12):

```
APIC error on CPU0 40(40)
```

Does anyone have an idea what this ACPI exactely is and if there are know problems like this.

----------

## John5788

 *JinxterX wrote:*   

> The Intel 536ep modem is controller-less, i.e. some of the functions (compression, error control, modulation/demodulation etc) are handled by the host CPU.
> 
> Previously this modem would only work with Kernel 2.4.x, but very recently a 2.6.x driver was released, get it here:
> 
> http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/Intel/536/intel-536EP-2.56.76.0.tgz
> ...

 

oh wow thanks much dude. i can get my friend online using linux now

----------

## mwahl

Finally...  :Very Happy:  ...I managed to get this modem working on my Medion MD8000 PC (german discounter 'ALDI').

I'm now using a 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 kernel with all the ACPI options switched off and - what seemed to be more important - I switch on the ATA/ATAPI-support for my SiS ide controller. From this moment on I, and not any weird IRQ or whatever coincidence, can choose when to hang up the line.

----------

## JinxterX

Glad you got it working, my 536ep modem got killed when there was a storm and lightning hit the house  :Sad:  So external modem for me now..

----------

## dtoo

The driver was compiled against

```

gcc version 3.4.1 20040803 (Gentoo Linux 3.4.1-r2, ssp-3.4-2, pie-8.7.6.5)

```

The failure is 

```
Beatie intel-536EP-2.56.76.0 # make 536

   Module precompile check

   Current running kernel is: 2.6.7-gentoo-r14

   /lib/modules...   autoconf.h exists

diff: /boot/vmlinuz.autoconf.h: No such file or directory

   autoconf.h matches running kernel

diff: /boot/vmlinuz.version.h: No such file or directory

   version.h matches running kernel

uname -r|grep "2.6" && \

cd coredrv && make 536core_26 && \

cp Intel536.ko .. && cd .. && \

strip --strip-debug Intel536.ko && \

exit; \

ls Intel536.ko >/dev/null 2>&1 ||  uname -r | grep "2.6" && echo "Failed to build driver" && exit; \

if [  ]; then \

cd coredrv; make TARGET=TARGET_SELAH KERNEL_SOURCE_PATH= "PSTN_DEF=-DTARGET_SELAH -DTARGET_LINUX -DLINUX" 536core; \

else \

cd coredrv; make TARGET=TARGET_SELAH KERNEL_INCLUDES=/lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/include \

       "PSTN_DEF=-DTARGET_SELAH -DTARGET_LINUX -DLINUX" 536core; \

        fi ; \

cp Intel536.o .. ; \

if [ -a /boot/vmlinuz.version.h ]; then \

        cp /boot/vmlinuz.version.h /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/include/linux/version.h;\

        fi

2.6.7-gentoo-r14

make[1]: Entering directory `/data/gentoo/intel-536EP-2.56.76.0/coredrv'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r14/build SUBDIRS=/data/gentoo/intel-536EP-2.56.76.0/coredrv modules

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.7-gentoo-r14'

  CC [M]  /data/gentoo/intel-536EP-2.56.76.0/coredrv/coredrv.o

/data/gentoo/intel-536EP-2.56.76.0/coredrv/coredrv.c:756: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/data/gentoo/intel-536EP-2.56.76.0/coredrv/coredrv.c:757: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/data/gentoo/intel-536EP-2.56.76.0/coredrv/coredrv.c: In function `dspdrv_CommRamISR':

/data/gentoo/intel-536EP-2.56.76.0/coredrv/coredrv.c:879: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/data/gentoo/intel-536EP-2.56.76.0/coredrv/coredrv.c: At top level:

/data/gentoo/intel-536EP-2.56.76.0/coredrv/coredrv.c:286: warning: 'power_callback' defined but not used

  CC [M]  /data/gentoo/intel-536EP-2.56.76.0/coredrv/clmmain.o

  CC [M]  /data/gentoo/intel-536EP-2.56.76.0/coredrv/rts.o

  CC [M]  /data/gentoo/intel-536EP-2.56.76.0/coredrv/task.o

  CC [M]  /data/gentoo/intel-536EP-2.56.76.0/coredrv/uart.o

  CC [M]  /data/gentoo/intel-536EP-2.56.76.0/coredrv/wwh_dflt.o

  CC [M]  /data/gentoo/intel-536EP-2.56.76.0/coredrv/locks.o

  CC [M]  /data/gentoo/intel-536EP-2.56.76.0/coredrv/softserial_io.o

  CC [M]  /data/gentoo/intel-536EP-2.56.76.0/coredrv/softserial_ioctl.o

  CC [M]  /data/gentoo/intel-536EP-2.56.76.0/coredrv/softserial.o

  LD [M]  /data/gentoo/intel-536EP-2.56.76.0/coredrv/Intel536.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

/bin/sh: line 1: scripts/modpost: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** [__modpost] Error 127

make[2]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.7-gentoo-r14'

make[1]: *** [536core_26] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/data/gentoo/intel-536EP-2.56.76.0/coredrv'

2.6.7-gentoo-r14

Failed to build driver

```

Any suggestion? Please  :Sad: 

----------

## Sprotte

I also use this modem, and I compiled the driver with kernel 2.6.8-r4 (gentoo-dev-sources). It works flawlessly, but some tinkering is required. Because gentoo is not one of the "supported distros", the bootscript is not installed and the devices are not created. So install the boot script into /etc/init.d and start it.

Make the devices as in the readme.

To use it with wvdial, put /dev/modem into wvdial.conf. I also needed to put Carrier Check = 0 (would not connect otherwise). I think the pon/poff stuff is not needed (works with wvdial).

wvdialconf does NOT autodetect the modem-you need to put init strings and device into /etc/wvdial.conf yourself. Proper init strings are in the readme that comes with the driver. Remember setting your country info, like Init2 = AT+GCI=49 (in my case). The table is in the readme. Use the "normal" values (1=USA, 49=Germany etc.) and NOT the "hex" values. Do not mix upper and lower case in init strings.

So, where's the ebuild? The driver is _open source_!!!

----------

## Sprotte

by the way, I needed to create /lib/modules/(kernel version)/kernel/drivers/char/ directory myself, otherwise make install would complain about being unable to install the module. This might be because I use a monolithic kernel that doesn't use any modules (at least no "char" modules), so the directory did not get created upon kernel-compilng.

An ebuild should probably make sure that those directories exist.

The initscript is not in Gentoo format either, but it works. Someone who knows Gentoo initscripts could probably easily adapt it to Gentoo customs.

----------

## Sprotte

sorry for ranting, but one shoulld probably put those lines into /etc/conf.d/local.start:

mknod /dev/536ep 240 1

ln -s /dev/536ep /dev/modem

if using UDEV.

The alternative would be to have the /dev directory tarballed at shutdown  (you can set that in /etc/conf.d/rc) or write udev rules for that.

Small caveat: The modem will not connect at full speed if you have a slow computer (winmodem fault). On my 233 MMX it only connects at 36000. (still fast enough)

and read the readme file. All of it.

----------

## johnathonschade

Okay, I also have one of these modems (at least until I can find a serial cable for my external v92).  I followed the directions in this topic and numerous other places on the web, but all to no avail... Finally after many frustrating hours, I happened upon a post that might interest some of those still frustrated with the Intel 536ep; It does not work 'out of the box' under kernel 2.6.10.  This is explained (along with a diff patch for the driver source at http://linmodems.techion.ac.il/archive-fifth/msg00280.html.  I couldn't get the patch to work either as the line numbers listed didn't matchup with my files, but I did manually patch the 2 files involved and voila! It works like a champ now... Using wvdial I get 38k connections here in the 'Back of Beyond' where most people I know can't get over 26.4k.  Once again Gentoo has me tickled.  hope this helps someone as you all have helped me at one time or another...

**edited to correct external link (thanks Phlegm...)

----------

## phlegm

http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/archive-fifth/msg00280.html

----------

## Nihilus

Okidoki, I've made a bug report with patches included: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=86331

----------

